# Powerlifting: The Mentality



## darksidefitness (May 21, 2013)

Powerlifting: The Mentality - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Smelly has great inspirational vids. No phoney bs just the facts.. Thanks DKS.. Ib


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

Im not a Power Lifter but be as strong as possible is still a great feeling!!! I always ignore pains lol... Just part of life... really be hurting because im making myself stronger than from being over weight riding around in a electronic chair!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 6, 2013)

Badass


----------



## darksidefitness (Jun 10, 2013)

Mentality and concentration can be the difference between a new PR or bomb a meet. Glad you like it...This must be the way we approach the squat rack, the bench or any exercise to prevent injuries...mentality, focus, victory!


----------

